# ReptiDate.com I'm making this site for us reptile hobbyists! :)



## ThomasLovesReptiles (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi everyone

I don't own a tegu, but I have a Mangrove Monitor. I love reptiles and I really enjoy meeting other reptile enthusiasts. Dating is hard in general and I decided to start a movement, I learned some basic web design and created www.reptidate.com, it's an online dating community for reptile, amphibian, and exotic animal hobbyists. Please check it out and let me know what you want me to develop for us.

Thanks

Thomas R.


----------

